# custom work.



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

hey new to this form. doing car audio for 18 years. started out in santa monica cali. then moved to az in 97 doing it since then.. custom kick for most rides starting around 100 dollars for the pair. rear deck lids fiber glassed. starting at 140.. and custom boxes for most rides starting 120.. pics will be up soon.. send a mess if you need stuff done thank you for your time.. :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

wow those prices are madd cheap, were the pics at :wow:


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jan 28 2011, 05:07 PM~19724760
> *wow those prices are madd cheap, were the pics at :wow:
> *


trying to put them up. you can go to my myspace and look me at azkartunez.. thank you..


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

Heres some pictures of some of the work I have done .


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Jan 29 2011, 02:25 PM~19731150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


soon there will be more up here..i do great work in az and a good price.. and if you are out of town hit me up i can do it here and send it off to were you are from.. :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Jan 29 2011, 06:23 PM~19732473
> *soon there will be more up here..i do great work in az and a good price.. and if you are out of town hit me up i can do it here and send it off to were you are from.. :biggrin:
> *


well i put up some pics on here and got a lot of haters i guess that is cool.. kind of figured that. but my price are fair and will never chang. the rear deck in the pics i charged the guy wrap and every thing 150.. the kicks that were done for the pair were 140 .. and that custom trunk was right around 400 ready for paint.. so if i can help you out in az hit me up if not cool..


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

NICE WORK BRO!


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by skull elco_@Feb 3 2011, 08:58 AM~19776359
> *NICE WORK BRO!
> *


thank you...have more pics coming up soon..doing it big in az.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Awesome work man, nice and clean!


----------



## MANNYS (Jan 13, 2011)

real nice work only if you were in cali


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MANNYS_@Feb 3 2011, 12:43 PM~19777999
> *real nice work only if you were in cali
> *


i go to cali to do installs too homie i got family all out there.. :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 3 2011, 12:39 PM~19777962
> *Awesome work man, nice and clean!
> *


thanks bro. and you too homie i will come out and see you soon .. :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

These Kicks look bad ass.




> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 3 2011, 05:05 PM~19780009
> *These Kicks look bad ass.
> *


thanks bro i try to give my customers the best every time.and at a good price. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

can you incorporate the factory mounted grill vent with one of your pods?


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 3 2011, 07:25 PM~19781251
> *can you incorporate the factory mounted grill vent with one of your pods?
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir i can do that for you.. :biggrin:


----------



## 432RIDAZ (Dec 19, 2010)

thatz some clean azz work homie.i been wanting 2 get some kick panles for my sonoma.


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 432RIDAZ_@Feb 3 2011, 09:21 PM~19782570
> *thatz some clean azz work homie.i been wanting 2 get some kick panles for my sonoma.
> *


let me know when bro and it should only take me a day ot two tops to get them done.and thank you for the support.trying to keep car audio going out here in az .with good prices and good work.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

nice work bro we need to talk :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

good prices


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Feb 4 2011, 03:23 PM~19789046
> *good prices
> *


thanks guys for the support.. wold love to to help out when ever i can.. doing it big in az.. :biggrin: :biggrin: if you need anything send me a message..


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 4 2011, 09:21 PM~19791812
> *thanks guys for the support.. wold love to to help out when ever i can.. doing it big in az.. :biggrin:  :biggrin: if you need anything send me a message..
> *


nothing makes me mad more then some one telling me that it is not fair to put up prices on here for what kind of work i can do..that is my work and my price and i do that because i wont to be fair to every one i do not play that .. doing this to long and will never change my price only my work just to get better.. because i learn every day some thing new. trying to keep car audio going for every one not just me. i have learned from some of the best car audio guys ever tim brown from alpine scott owens from pioneer the real fish man in florida many years ago. albert cordova from sound works west. the omila brothers in az..these are some of the dudes that have taught me a lot over many years.. look these people up on the internet. and i think you will have nothing to say.. sorry guys just needed to vent.. and to the guys that are out there keep up the good work. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 8 2011, 11:39 PM~19824332
> *Nice work
> *


thanks homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 9 2011, 01:42 AM~19824357
> *thanks homie.. :biggrin:
> *


Gotta give credit where credit is due


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 8 2011, 11:45 PM~19824386
> *Gotta give credit where credit is due
> *


IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/abel1.jpg[/IMG]


























here some more pic of some stuff.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 8 2011, 11:45 PM~19824386
> *Gotta give credit where credit is due
> *


IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/1abel1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 8 2011, 11:45 PM~19824386
> *Gotta give credit where credit is due
> *














































some more random pic..


----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 10 2011, 10:53 AM~19835678
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/abel1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


how did the one with four tens sound


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Feb 10 2011, 10:25 AM~19835899
> *how did the one with four tens sound
> *


very clean and loud. felt in your chest..


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

nice work


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Feb 13 2011, 01:26 PM~19858742
> *nice work
> *


thank you.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low760low (May 27, 2009)

BAD ASS WORK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Feb 13 2011, 09:15 PM~19862359
> *BAD ASS WORK!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


trying to keep az up and poppin :biggrin:


----------



## Brutixx (Jan 19, 2011)

how would you lay out the trunk on a 68 lincoln?


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Brutixx_@Feb 14 2011, 11:37 PM~19873226
> *how would you lay out the trunk on a 68 lincoln?
> *


what would you like to put in there and i can go from there.. :biggrin:


----------



## Brutixx (Jan 19, 2011)

I have 2 15s and an orion 2250 sx


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Brutixx_@Feb 17 2011, 04:39 PM~19895136
> *I have 2 15s and an orion 2250 sx
> *


fiber glass each 15 on the sides. and do some kind of spine that came down the center holding the amp some thing clean and simple.. some thing that flowed with the car.. :biggrin:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Real nice work and good prices too.


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Feb 24 2011, 12:00 AM~19947430
> *Real nice work and good prices too.
> *


thanks homie.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

how much for a basic fake wall holding 2 10" for a 87 cutlass


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Feb 24 2011, 11:19 AM~19950017
> *how much for a basic fake wall holding 2 10" for a 87 cutlass
> *


just sent you that pm... :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

:0 :0 that's some nice ass work homez, and the prices are even better...pm me a price for the kick panels and the rear deck lid for a '74 impala glasshouse...thanks homez :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIG HAPPY_@Feb 26 2011, 09:39 AM~19965591
> *:0 :0 that's some nice ass work homez, and the prices are even better...pm me a price for the kick panels and the rear deck lid for a '74 impala glasshouse...thanks homez  :biggrin:
> *


thank you pm sent bro.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 26 2011, 01:02 PM~19966848
> *thank you pm sent bro.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


kick ass car show today.. got to see some nice ass rides. and got some new customers out of it... doing it big in az .. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## youngdeezy (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt for good ass work. i cant wait to be 1 of the new customers. hit me back, i shot you a pm


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Feb 24 2011, 11:19 AM~19950017
> *how much for a basic fake wall holding 2 10" for a 87 cutlass
> *




















still needs some touch up..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Mar 23 2011, 08:40 AM~20159581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Work looks good, but how is the sound pressure getting into the cabin? I don't see any ports or anything going into the cabin? Does it sound decent without one?


----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Mar 23 2011, 09:40 AM~20159581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick i like hey did you do the brown 64 as well he live across the street from me it sound good the one with all the mtx


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 23 2011, 09:05 AM~20159729
> *Work looks good, but how is the sound pressure getting into the cabin? I don't see any ports or anything going into the cabin? Does it sound decent without one?
> *


ya it gets inside real nice bro..


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Mar 23 2011, 11:05 PM~20166555
> *ya it gets inside real nice bro..
> *


ANY VIDEOS?

I LIKE THE HARD LINE ON THE SPEAKERS :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 24 2011, 03:01 PM~20170851
> *ANY VIDEOS?
> 
> I LIKE THE HARD LINE ON THE SPEAKERS :biggrin:
> *


no videos yet bro have them on you tube and still trying to get them on here.. sorry man have been super busy with cars..


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:nicoderm: Nice!!!


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

how much for some kick panels for a 83 monte carlo. have you done any or do you have any picz of pillars with speakers in them


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR RODRIGUEZ_@May 1 2011, 11:25 AM~20459527
> *how much for some kick panels for a 83 monte carlo. have you done any or do you have any picz of pillars with speakers in them
> *


thanks to all the guys that took out there rides today at the show.. and congrats to your awards.. now i have to get back to work.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

PM PRICE PLEASE 
FIBERGLASS REAR DECK LID TO HOLD FOUR 6X9'S OR FOUR 6.5'S IN A 1998 LINCOLN TOWN CAR EXECUTIVE SERIES


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@May 12 2011, 09:41 PM~20542582
> *PM PRICE PLEASE
> FIBERGLASS REAR DECK LID TO HOLD FOUR 6X9'S OR FOUR 6.5'S IN A 1998 LINCOLN TOWN CAR EXECUTIVE SERIES
> *


thanks to every one that supported me this pass weekend at the lowrider show..and con grats on all the awards you guys one.. now comes vegas.. pics up soon of the rides from the show.. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

You are definitely an audio craftsman, keep it up homie!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dang i think i might have to go over a couple ideas for you for the rear dash of my fleetwood,im likin what i see of your work alot


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 21 2011, 08:26 AM~20598599
> *dang i think i might have to go over a couple ideas for you for the rear dash of my fleetwood,im likin what i see of your work alot
> *


when ever you want pm me bro and we can get it done.. got tons of pics comin up .. :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 19 2011, 10:14 AM~20585548
> *You are definitely an audio craftsman, keep it up homie!
> *


thank you bro.. and you keep up the kick ass work too..


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Mar 23 2011, 09:40 AM~20159581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice looks sweet


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@May 23 2011, 05:35 PM~20612824
> *very nice looks sweet
> *


Do you have any pics of how the 6 1/2s look on the outside of back window


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

how much to make rear deck pods like the 6 6 1/2s.... i jus want a 5.25 or 6 1/2 and 3 1/2 in horn tweeter on both corners (Oo oO)


----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@May 21 2011, 06:59 PM~20600847
> *thank you bro.. and you keep up the kick ass work too..
> *


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR RODRIGUEZ_@May 26 2011, 11:40 AM~20633558
> *Do you have any pics of how the 6 1/2s look on the outside of back window
> *


there are pics on the first page bro under my shops name.. :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

hope all is going well out there and have new pics up soon..


----------



## MrBowtie (Apr 22, 2010)

Where are you located at ? I have a lowrider I want to get some fiberglass work done on it. Send me a pm with your info. Thanks


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice work...wish you were close to the bay, I need my whole trunk redone.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

looks good man.... really good!!!! dont burn yourself out with them prices... it gets tireding after a while


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

Firme ass work, ill keep you in mind


----------

